# 2011 MAJEK EXTREME



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS IS A CLEAN MAJEK 25 EXTREME HAS POWER POLE, I PILOT TROLLING MOTOR, BOARDING LADDER, GPS, AND POWERED WITH A 300HP EVINRUDE GEN 1 WITH 385 HOURS ON IT HURRY CALL STEVEN TODAY TO SEE THIS BOAT WONT LAST LONG $45,900.00*
*[email protected]
*
*361-758-2140




























































*


----------

